# Major Lawn Reapir Advice - Australia



## Thorleyhayden_ (Jul 14, 2017)

I recently purchase our first home 4,200sqm here in Queensland Australia.

As you can see by the pictures in this post I am in major need of advice on repairing the yard.

There is also another large patch in the front yard with what appears to be a sandstone mound under the soil.

For the backyard I have been tempted to dig out, building a retaining wall and gravel the whole area to make a fire pit cookout area but I still need to try and fix other parts of the yard that look like this.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
Thank you so much

Hayden.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF! We have several members from Oz who may be able to help out. I moved your thread to the warm season forum for better visibility.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Bumpin' this for one of our newest members.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Welcome to TLF Hayden!! Glad to have another member from OZ here!

Can we get some more close up pics of the lawn so maybe we can see what type of grass you have. It looks like you might have bermuda(Santa Ana Couch is what it's called there). I know it's Winter there right now so you have some time to devise a plan. Let us know more of what you want out of your lawn and what equipment you already have as it will make suggesting things a little easier. Hopefully someone from your neck of the woods will be on here shortly to help out as we don't know what is available specifically there.


----------

